# Game Warden ????



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

We have had a game warden "visit" our camp frequently over the past couple of years. Our camp is 1 mile off of the nearest road but they come driving up in camp. We lease the land so we are not sure if the land owner has given them a key but they definately have one. I do realize that they have the authority to come on to your property when ever they want. So heres the question.

Do you have to give the Game Warden access to you property?
I realize you cant stop them but is there some law that says you have to give them vehicle access?

Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a game warden tell me one time that they could access any property that was a recreational property. If it was a primary home they would have to go through the same route as a regular police officer. I may be wrong but I am pretty sure that is what he said.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You worried about him catching you at something? He is just doing his job and checking on your camp periodically. **** him off by telling him he can't drive back there and you will be wishing for his friendly visits again.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Always be friendly to the wardens, give them a key, ask how to contact them in case of emergency or to report poachers. It is a very though job! They are the most powerful law enforcement officer that I know of. There are not enough of them to cover all the territory. I always try to help them. Work with them and they will work with you. Just to have an extra set of eyes looking after your place is priceless. If the warden is always in there the poachers will not be.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

If the game warden wants to check any of my places he'll just have to walk. I don't give out keys to anybody. They are not any more powerful then any other peace officer and they can't search your house without a warrant.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

27contender said:


> Always be friendly to the wardens, give them a key, ask how to contact them in case of emergency or to report poachers. It is a very though job! They are the most powerful law enforcement officer that I know of. There are not enough of them to cover all the territory. I always try to help them. Work with them and they will work with you. Just to have an extra set of eyes looking after your place is priceless. If the warden is always in there the poachers will not be.


sound advice


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Let me make some clarifications.....
NO we are not worried about them catching us breaking the law.
NO we have nothing to hide.
We have no intentions of telling them not to come in.
We have always been courteous to them and will always be.
I know they are just doing their job and there are under staffed.
Dont make this more than it is... We are just trying to find out the law.. Nothing more..

We were just sitting around talking about how they got in and if it is common for them to be driving in our lease.

*Do you have to give a Texas Game Warden vehicle access to your property.*


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> *Do you have to give a Texas Game Warden vehicle access to your property.*


No, you don't


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*The man!*

they can do what they want on my land best set of eyes you can have. I need to find mine so I can tell him my new combo, me and my boys are the only ones that can deer hunt on this property so I dont want anyone else shooting my bucks that I am letting grow to matutity. Thier letters say they can shoot ducks only with shot guns. mine says deer and hogs with rifles. I would like to the ten pointer on the left. I could not get him with my bow. I love KATY TEXAS!


----------



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you have to give Wardens access to your property?



M16 said:


> No, you don't


You do not have to give them permission to be there, but they have a lawful authorization to be and can be without your permission. **** and moan all you want but the GW will get where he needs to go, it is his job.

I asked our local Warden one day what happens if he can't drive his truck into a ranch.

He told me that his truck is his office. His rifle, body armor, radio, extra magazines everything is in his truck. It is his lifeline. He also stated that he tries to be as courteous as possible, but if he needs in a ranch and if someone thinks they are smart by trying to lock him out that he has a master key. A Red pair of bolt cutters!


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

TXSTDU said:


> Do you have to give Wardens access to your property?
> 
> You do not have to give them permission to be there, but they have a lawful authorization to be and can be without your permission. **** and moan all you want but the GW will get where he needs to go, it is his job.
> 
> ...


There has to be a GW or Lawyer on this site that can clear this up. BUT I agree with the Red Pair of Bolt Cutters statement!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

As long as he is wearing orange, if not, my cousin say's they taste like chicken. A Joke for all you anal types, you know who you are. rs


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always heard that they can do as they please. Its like how a constable cant look into a vehicle without probable cause, or reason to search. A game warden can just tell you to open the door. So I've been told.

I've also heard this is why they sometimes are staffed at the entrance to A Day In The Country. They are able to search vehicles as they please. Again, this is all i've been told and my not be fully correct.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

All deer leases are supposed to be registered with TPWD, and the land owner is supposed to get a license to lease the land for hunting. When they do this, they are giving the game wardens permission to enter the property at any time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Tiny said:


> All deer leases are supposed to be registered with TPWD, and the land owner is supposed to get a license to lease the land for hunting. When they do this, they are giving the game wardens permission to enter the property at any time.


Yep, there you have it. I don't lease and own the property I hunt, but our local GW has a key to my gate. I've also let be widely known he has access, best and cheapest security system going.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We have had visits the past 2 years, they just walk in & they holler who they are so they dont surprise us. They dont have a key to our place.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Final answer:* NO you do not have to give them permission, they don't have to ask YOU either. They are allowed at any location where game is known to exist, or may exist.* That includes your house, vehicle or camp! If he's in your camp all the time, why don't you ask him? GW's are people, and most are very reasonable and respectful of your rights. They are the "best friend" you can possibly have(if you hunt legal).If you make him feel welcome, you'll be miles ahead.-Mike


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Final answer:* NO you do not have to give them permission, they don't have to ask YOU either. They are allowed at any location where game is known to exist, or may exist.* That includes your house, vehicle or camp! If he's in your camp all the time, why don't you ask him? GW's are people, and most are very reasonable and respectful of your rights. They are the "best friend" you can possibly have(if you hunt legal).If you make him feel welcome, you'll be miles ahead.-Mike


 X2
I met our new GW for Nacogdoches Co. Mr. Bragg this past weekend. He is from Agelina Co. He is a nice guy. He did have to give me a ticket, but I have no hard feelings. He came Sat. after I killed a spike. All was well tagged and bagged. He came back Mon. to meet the other hunters on the place and a dog had run off with my head the night before. With tag still attached. Should have remembered to put it in the cooler.He had seen the deer already but had to give me a ticket because of no tag. I had to tag it again and he let me keep the deer. He was very polite and professional, but he had to do his job. If he would have let me slide and I would have been stopped again it would be his *** and I would have a huge fine + no deer.I welcome him back anytime though.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

[QUOTEI've always heard that they can do as they please.[/QUOTE]

Just think for a minute. Wouldn't it be amazing that the constitution would apply to every other officer of the law but not the game wardens. At one time I do believe this was the attitude of the old time game wardens. They spread a lot of bull to make their jobs easier and had people believing that this was true. Up until a recent change in the law you could refuse to let them open your cooler.

Here are the laws governing entering private land and searches.
Sec. 12.102. INSPECTION OF WILDLIFE RESOURCES. (a) In this section:
(1) "Residence" means a person's principal or ordinary home or dwelling place.
(2) "Temporary residence" means a place where a person temporarily dwells or seeks shelter. The term does not include a hunting blind. The term does include a:
(A) hunting club or lodge;
(B) clubhouse;
(C) cabin;
(D) tent;
(E) manufactured home used as a hunting club or lodge; and
(F) hotel room, motel room, or room in a boardinghouse used during a hunting trip.
(3) "Wildlife resource" means any animal, bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or form of aquatic life or any part of an animal, bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or form of aquatic life the hunting, catching, or possession of which is regulated by this code.
(b) Except as provided by Subsection (d), a game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department who observes a person engaged in an activity regulated by this code or under the jurisdiction of the commission or reasonably believes that a person is or has been engaged in an activity regulated by this code or under the jurisdiction of the commission may inspect:
(1) any license, permit, tag, or other document issued by the department and required by this code of a person hunting or catching wildlife resources;
(2) any device that may be used to hunt or catch a wildlife resource;
(3) any wildlife resource in the person's possession; and
(4) the contents of any container or receptacle that is commonly used to store or conceal a wildlife resource.
(c) Except as provided by Subsection (d), a game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department may inspect any wildlife resource that has been taken by a person and is in plain view of the game warden or other peace officer.
(d) Nothing in this section authorizes a game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department to conduct a search otherwise authorized by this section:
(1) in a person's residence or temporary residence; or
(2) on a publicly maintained road or way that is:
(A) improved, designed, or ordinarily used for vehicular traffic;
(B) open to the public; and
(C) distinguishable from a shoulder, berm, or other area not intended for vehicular traffic.

Sec. 12.103. ENTERING LAND; USE OF INFORMATION OBTAINED BY ENTRY; CIVIL PENALTY. (a) To enforce the game and fish laws of the state and to conduct scientific investigations and research regarding wild game or fish, an authorized employee of the department may enter on any land or water where wild game or fish are known to range or stray. No action may be sustained against an employee of the department to prevent his entering on land or water when acting in his official capacity as described by this subsection.

Sec. 12.104. RIGHT TO SEARCH AND INSPECT. (a) A game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department may search a game bag, vehicle, vessel, or other receptacle if the game warden or peace officer has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game bag, vehicle, vessel, or receptacle contains a wildlife resource that has been unlawfully killed or taken.
(b) A game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department may inspect a wildlife resource or a part or product of a wildlife resource that is discovered during a search under Subsection (a) of this section.
(c) In this section "wildlife resource" means an animal, bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or other aquatic life the taking or possession of which is regulated in any manner by this code.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

sad thing is the wardens can be the worst poachers of all.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

They have access and we welcome them.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

M16 said:


> Just think for a minute. Wouldn't it be amazing that the constitution would apply to every other officer of the law but not the game wardens. At one time I do believe this was the attitude of the old time game wardens. They spread a lot of bull to make their jobs easier and had people believing that this was true. Up until a recent change in the law you could refuse to let them open your cooler.


The old "the game warden can do whatever he wants" myth is still alive and well and the game wardens aren't stupid...they will play this card as long as they can get away with it. They can legally make themselves at home _almost_ anywhere they like, but we had to have the county attorney explain the finer points of the law to our former game warden following a few failed attempts to search our residence and vehicles without cause, warrants, or permission. Our new guy is great though and has been a valuable asset to the area. He has the combination to all of our gates and stops by the house frequently to shoot the bull and swap lies...there is no better ally to have on your side if you live in the country than your local game warden.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Do y'all agree with me on this?*

I don't mind being checked in the field...maybe on a county dirt road, maybe returning in my boat. I think thats a legitimate check and the GW is out in the action where he's supposed to be.

But what irks me is being checked at the dock/cleaning station. Or on dove opening day at the motel parking lot...or even in the rooms if you are going in and out and he checks you.

I guess what I am saying to the GWs is work harder and check fresh whole birds fish etc out in the field, but do not bother us by checking cleaned or being-cleaned game away from the field.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

27contender said:


> Always *be friendly to the wardens*, give them a key, *ask how to contact them in case of emergency or to report poachers. It is a very though job*! They are the most powerful law enforcement officer that I know of. There are not enough of them to cover all the territory. I *always try to help them. Work with them and they will work with you. Just to have an extra set of eyes looking after your place is priceless*. If the warden is always in there the poachers will not be.


Some good info.:texasflag


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Game Wardens are Texas Peace Officers and they have to adhere to all of the constitutional rights and restirctions that regular LEO's have to.


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

troutphishin said:


> sad thing is the wardens can be the worst poachers of all.


That is a mighty broad statement to make! Care to back that up with some facts?


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

M16 said:


> If the game warden wants to check any of my places he'll just have to walk. I don't give out keys to anybody. They are not any more powerful then any other peace officer and they can't search your house without a warrant.


OHHH Contrare my friend. Don't question their authority because they have the ability to do whatever they want. Don't think so,push it and find out. Sounds like you have something to hide.
We used to have them for dinner when ever we were at the ranch. Sure makes for easy feelings when they walk into camp. As far as keys go,they have lots of them,you don't have give them any for them to have access.


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

These are the key points of the statutes that gives Wardens their "power" for search:

Sec. 12.103. ENTERING LAND; USE OF INFORMATION OBTAINED BY ENTRY; CIVIL PENALTY. (a) To enforce the game and fish laws of the state and to conduct scientific investigations and research regarding wild game or fish, an authorized employee of the department may enter on any land or water where wild game or fish are known to range or stray. No action may be sustained against an employee of the department to prevent his entering on land or water when acting in his official capacity as described by this subsection.

Sec. 12.104. RIGHT TO SEARCH AND INSPECT. (a) A game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department may search a game bag, vehicle, vessel, or other receptacle _*if the game warden or peace officer has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game bag, vehicle, vessel, or receptacle contains a wildlife resource that has been unlawfully killed or taken.
*_(b) A game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department may inspect a wildlife resource or a part or product of a wildlife resource that is discovered during a search under Subsection (a) of this section.
(c) In this section "wildlife resource" means an animal, bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or other aquatic life the taking or possession of which is regulated in any manner by this code.

The other part of this, is that when you purchase a hunting or fishing license you "agree" to subject youself to *reasonable* requests by those appointed with enforcing the F&G regulations to search your person.

If anyone has a problem with a Game Warden, in the field, during a search IS NOT the time to get in a ******* match over your rights. TP&W has a staffed "internal affairs" division that I'm sure would be happy to take any claims of rights being violated. But before you go there, every regional commander's phone number is listed on the TP&W website and I would start your complaint with them.

Look, pretty much every one of those guys and gals are good people doing a tough, typically thankless job with completely messed up hours. They are also humans who get tired and sometimes make mistakes. If you don't have anything to hide just cooperate with them and they'll be out of your hair before you know it. They're just doing their jobs. But if you "mess" with them all the time I guarantee you, you're going to see them more than you want to because they're going to think your tyring to "pull something over on them".

Oh, and if you try to just "lock them out" of your place, they carry nice bright orange locks in their vehicles with the State of Texas symbol on them that they can put into your chain as a "link" if they want to.

GW's can be a great friend and asset to your property (keeping an extra set of eyes on your place while you aren't there) or a bad nightmare (if you are a jackarse or always act like you have something to hide). JUST BE NICE!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*New Tool*

Opening weekend we were admiring a cougar lion taken by a hunter near Junction. He was waiting for the warden to show up to take measurements etc. When the warden showed up, he had a mountain bike in the bed of his "office".

So instead of using the "red key with long handles", he simply hoists his bike over the gate and you would never hear him coming.

I invite our local warden to come in and have a cup of coffee whenever he wants. No better security as was posted earlier, and he can call me if there is ever a problem with the cabin etc.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> OHHH Contrare my friend. Don't question their authority because they have the ability to do whatever they want. Don't think so,push it and find out. Sounds like you have something to hide.
> We used to have them for dinner when ever we were at the ranch. Sure makes for easy feelings when they walk into camp. As far as keys go,they have lots of them,you don't have give them any for them to have access.


Wrong. They can't do anything they want. And if they don't obey the law I will question their authority. It's my land and they will treat me and my guests with respect. In turn they will be treated in the same manner. I personally don't like anyone from the "government" on my property unless I invite them. I leave the gate on my ranch unlocked when I am on the property so they are welcome to drive right on in. I can't find anywhere in the law where a game warden has the right to cut a chain and put his lock on my gate. I have never known one to do this. And one had better not try that with me unless it is a life or death emergency situation.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Warning if you feed them they will keep coming back. jk. I like our local GW and he is always welcome at our camp. He even lets us know what everyone else is seeing/killing and what they are catching in the bay.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

harrisr70 said:


> These are the key points of the statutes that gives Wardens their "power" for search:
> 
> Sec. 12.103. ENTERING LAND; USE OF INFORMATION OBTAINED BY ENTRY; CIVIL PENALTY. (a) To enforce the game and fish laws of the state and to conduct scientific investigations and research regarding wild game or fish, an authorized employee of the department may enter on any land or water where wild game or fish are known to range or stray. No action may be sustained against an employee of the department to prevent his entering on land or water when acting in his official capacity as described by this subsection.
> 
> ...


Not to split hairs, but so that no-one is misinformed, the following was passed by the Texas Legislature a few years ago. A GW no longer needs a reasonable articulable suspicion that you were breaking a law to inspect your person, containers, vehicle (on private lands), etc. He need only reasonably conclude that you were hunting or fishing. This provision does in fact grant GW's greatly enhanced powers of search, although not as much as some would have you to believe.

_§ 12.102. INSPECTION OF WILDLIFE RESOURCES. (a) In this 
section: 
(1) "Residence" means a person's principal or ordinary 
home or dwelling place.
(2) "Temporary residence" means a place where a person 
temporarily dwells or seeks shelter. The term does not include a 
hunting blind. The term does include a:
(A) hunting club or lodge; 
(B) clubhouse; 
(C) cabin; 
(D) tent; 
(E) manufactured home used as a hunting club or 
lodge; and 
(F) hotel room, motel room, or room in a 
boardinghouse used during a hunting trip.
(3) "Wildlife resource" means any animal, bird, 
reptile, amphibian, fish, or form of aquatic life or any part of an 
animal, bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or form of aquatic life the 
hunting, catching, or possession of which is regulated by this 
code.
(b) Except as provided by Subsection (d), a game warden or 
other peace officer commissioned by the department who observes a 
person engaged in an activity regulated by this code or under the 
jurisdiction of the commission or __reasonably believes that a person 
is or has been engaged in an activity regulated by this code or 
under the jurisdiction of the commission may inspect:
(1) any license, permit, tag, or other document issued 
by the department and required by this code of a person hunting or 
catching wildlife resources;
(2) any device that may be used to hunt or catch a 
wildlife resource; 
(3) any wildlife resource in the person's possession; 
and 
__* (4) the contents of any container or receptacle that 
is commonly used to store or conceal a wildlife resource.
* (c) Except as provided by Subsection (d), a game warden or 
other peace officer commissioned by the department may inspect any 
wildlife resource that has been taken by a person and is in plain 
view of the game warden or other peace officer.
__ (d) Nothing in this section authorizes a game warden or 
other peace officer commissioned by the department to conduct a 
search otherwise authorized by this section:
(1) in a person's residence or temporary residence; or 
(2) on a publicly maintained road or way that is: 
(A) improved, designed, or ordinarily used for 
vehicular traffic; 
(B) open to the public; and 
(C) distinguishable from a shoulder, berm, or 
other area not intended for vehicular traffic._

Some folks think this is unconstitutional and would not withstand challenge, but it hasn't happened yet and is probably unlikely to.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Do they like beer? Offer them a beer maybe something to eat. Be nice and I bet they will be nice. DDo something wrong and well you did something wrong. Thats it. Respect goes both ways. Yea yea I am sure some of them are turds and act like thay own ya but if you ain't doing something wrong well so what


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We've offered them breakfast, supper, snacks and a drink (beer or whiskey) just out of courtesy. Never had any of them bother us.
From what I've heard they have more authority than anyone else and can take your truck, boat, guns, whatever if you break the law.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

To me its like any other police officer passing my house. He is out doing his job so that the safety and welfare of myself and my community is being upheld. I take peace in seeing him. I guess if I'm up to no good I might say "he's out to get me". In the same sense a game wardens presence means he is not only checking up on my place and the hunters around me but making sure some no good outlaw is taking opportunities from me as well. I had a GW that became a good friend after seeing him so often. On his first visit he asked me if I knew of any game road crossings near my place, which I did. He asked if he could park in my gate entry way to watch near the crossing on occasion. Of course I was happy thinking deer could still enter or exit my place under his watchful eye or at least that was how I felt. IF YOUR NOT DOING ANYTHING WRONG, they'll do more for you then against.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

my guess and bet is after you buy your *hunting lease license* you will fall under Sec. 12.103. The land owner has established that "wild game or fish are known to range or stray" on the property.

Sec. 12.103. ENTERING LAND; USE OF INFORMATION OBTAINED BY ENTRY; CIVIL PENALTY. (a) To enforce the game and fish laws of the state and to conduct scientific investigations and research regarding wild game or fish, an authorized employee of the department may enter on any land or water where wild game or fish are known to range or stray. No action may be sustained against an employee of the department to prevent his entering on land or water when acting in his official capacity as described by this subsection.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Same old Story*

Big fricking deal if he comes by to check you at the deer lease, boat, duck blind, goose spread, etc. Last time I checked, no one has ever been written a ticket for being "Completely Legal". My two sons (grandkids some day) depend on those Wardens to keep enough wildlife and fish around for them to enjoy. We all know people who have no morals or desire to regulate themselves. I'm all for them checking everyone as much as they can. We feed ours regularly and hope he is coming by. I would open my house any day to any peace officer to search and check if we could catch the dope dealers around town in the same way. If you are not doing anything wrong, big whoop te doo around your privacy, legal rights, etc. The same ones you are cussing could be the hero that saves your life some day. It could happen to all of us. If you had a heart attack on your boat, you sure wouldn't object to him coming aboard to do CPR to save your life.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*X2,*

Please explain?


harrisr70 said:


> That is a mighty broad statement to make! Care to back that up with some facts?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*No. What's your problem with being checked anywhere?*

Like has been said, if your legal what is the problem. However, if your not I hope they catch you and throw the book at you!:slimer:


Johnboat said:


> I don't mind being checked in the field...maybe on a county dirt road, maybe returning in my boat. I think thats a legitimate check and the GW is out in the action where he's supposed to be.
> 
> But what irks me is being checked at the dock/cleaning station. Or on dove opening day at the motel parking lot...or even in the rooms if you are going in and out and he checks you.
> 
> I guess what I am saying to the GWs is work harder and check fresh whole birds fish etc out in the field, but do not bother us by checking cleaned or being-cleaned game away from the field.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Personally Ive never gotten a ticket - been checked plenty of times, but Ive been legal every single time.

But the arguments against the abuse of authority by a Game Warden is simple.

"Those who will give up essential liberty for temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety"

Im all for being nice to the game wardens, and allowing them to do their job - but when they step over the line, like any other officer of the law, they need to be reminded that they must abide by the rules just like the rest of us.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

your a couple of miles,, I used to be ten plus by truck then another 5 by four wheeler only and they'd show up.. they always wanted to know how we got all our stuff out there.. they'd hang out, we'd give them a coke and Offer a sandwich,,, then off thy go trying to find there way back.. LOL we use to hear them in those woods yelling at each other doing circles till one of us would go help just to get them down the road.. they are there to help you bud...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I do not care for the new law. I prefer to be left alone unless there is a "reasonable articulable suspicion" or "probable cause" that I have broken some law. I don't like them walking in to a goose spread when birds are decoying and standing there for thirty minutes during "prime time" checking every members plug, license, shell bag, etc. I don't want to hang around with them or sniff their holsters. 

On the other hand, I do concede that it would be hard to effectively enforce game laws without these expanded powers. So I put up with it and don't let it bother me. 

Plus, TPW GW's have always been reasonably courteous and professional in my many dealings with them. Not so for USFWS C.O.s. 

If you want to let cops into your house day or night, regardless of circumstances, or whether or not they have any reason to be there, feed them sandwiches and give them drinks, fine. It's coming. Hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

M16 said:


> Wrong. They can't do anything they want. And if they don't obey the law I will question their authority. It's my land and they will treat me and my guests with respect. In turn they will be treated in the same manner. I personally don't like anyone from the "government" on my property unless I invite them. I leave the gate on my ranch unlocked when I am on the property so they are welcome to drive right on in. I can't find anywhere in the law where a game warden has the right to cut a chain and put his lock on my gate. I have never known one to do this. And one had better not try that with me unless it is a life or death emergency situation.


M16,sounds like you have several issues. If they have just cause or suspect you or anybody on your place doing wrong by the game and fish laws they do have the right to search without warrants. You need to accept that or stop by a regional office or call your warden and he can explain it to you. These guys that are GW are basically great guys. I have met one GW in Goliad County that leaned on the side of A hole but for the group of guys they are super. Put yourself in their shoes. Arrive at camp with out warning,hunters been drinking, catching people off guard that have guns that maybe or maybe not be legal and the situation could get a little tense,especially if he is by himself. As far as respect,they are taught that from day one. You should not have a problem with that. Being a little obnoxios may get you questioned a little more. You are right,it is your land,but that does not give you the right to do anything you please. If they suspect wrong doings behind locked gates they will cut and enter. I am sure this is the last resort.
You project the image of being above the law and getting your way. Hopefully that is not the case. They have bracelets they can put on you and have radios for back up.
You may want to rethink your stance on some of your thoughts because they can be matter of fact if you push them.
Just my dos centavos.
Rember"You catch more flies with honey that you do with salt water".


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> I do not care for the new law. I prefer to be left alone unless there is a "reasonable articulable suspicion" or "probable cause" that I have broken some law. I don't like them walking in to a goose spread when birds are decoying and standing there for thirty minutes during "prime time" checking every members plug, license, shell bag, etc. I don't want to hang around with them or sniff their holsters.
> 
> On the other hand, I do concede that it would be hard to effectively enforce game laws without these expanded powers. So I put up with it and don't let it bother me.
> 
> ...


Agreed Steve but a GW that'd been riding for two hours through the woods in Devers is not the same as my house amigo! I didn't like them walking into our pond last year ten minutes into shooting,,,, what was I to do,, shoot him.... NOT!


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

fishnstringer said:


> Please explain?


The original poster said that Warden's are the biggest poachers of them all. Which I said was a pretty broad statment to make and I'd like to hear some facts he has to back that statement up.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Hire a lawyer.... If it were me I would make it as easy as possible for game wardens to access property I hunt (leased or owned).



fishstix said:


> Let me make some clarifications.....
> NO we are not worried about them catching us breaking the law.
> NO we have nothing to hide.
> We have no intentions of telling them not to come in.
> ...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry, but that dude sounds like and A-hole to me. Unless the ticket you got was just a warning... that's what he should have given you, especially when he saw the head the previous day.



chapman53559 said:


> X2
> I met our new GW for Nacogdoches Co. Mr. Bragg this past weekend. He is from Agelina Co. He is a nice guy. He did have to give me a ticket, but I have no hard feelings. He came Sat. after I killed a spike. All was well tagged and bagged. He came back Mon. to meet the other hunters on the place and a dog had run off with my head the night before. With tag still attached. Should have remembered to put it in the cooler.He had seen the deer already but had to give me a ticket because of no tag. I had to tag it again and he let me keep the deer. He was very polite and professional, but he had to do his job. If he would have let me slide and I would have been stopped again it would be his *** and I would have a huge fine + no deer.I welcome him back anytime though.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*Subsection d.....*



Levelwind said:


> Not to split hairs, but so that no-one is misinformed, the following was passed by the Texas Legislature a few years ago. A GW no longer needs a reasonable articulable suspicion that you were breaking a law to inspect your person, containers, vehicle (on private lands), etc. He need only reasonably conclude that you were hunting or fishing. This provision does in fact grant GW's greatly enhanced powers of search, although not as much as some would have you to believe.
> 
> _§ 12.102. INSPECTION OF WILDLIFE RESOURCES. (a) In this
> section:
> ...


You can't just pick out the part you like. Subsection d spells out exclusions to searching just on a "hunch".

Some of you guys crack me up. Just because someone wants a peace officer to follow the law, you want to make them a criminal. If I break the law, come get me, if I don't, leave me the hell alone.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I would not be on a lease that was trying to hide from the game warden. If you don't have anything to hide then dont worry.The more you try to keep him out the more he will watch you.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I got a ticket one time by a game warden for hunting with a firearm, out of seaon, in the national forest.... nice fat $250 fine. He could have done me really good and got me for possession of a concealed handgun without a permit, 10 years and $10,000 fine......

Not all game wardens are out to get you. They are just doing their job and making sure that you are playing by the rules. Treat them with the same respect you want to be treated with.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Sorry, but that dude sounds like and A-hole to me. Unless the ticket you got was just a warning... that's what he should have given you, especially when he saw the head the previous day.


I got a warning for proof of sex and he gave me his card as proof of sex, but I got a ticket for un tagged deer. He appologized and said tell the judge what happened. I guess I could fight it in court. I have a picture of it.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Get to know your game warden. That way when they come up on you, you just say "Hi Royce" or "What's going on Matt".


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> You can't just pick out the part you like. Subsection d spells out exclusions to searching just on a "hunch".
> 
> Some of you guys crack me up. Just because someone wants a peace officer to follow the law, you want to make them a criminal. If I break the law, come get me, if I don't, leave me the hell alone.


I guess I miss your point. The highlighted portion means exactly what it says. If a GW wants to inspect your vehicle, bag, etc., in the field, he does not need to be able to explain why he thought you were breaking the law (as before this legislation), nor does he need your permission. He can go "fishing" simply because he reasonably believes you had been fishing or hunting. Subpara (d) describes limits on this authority. In short, he can't do it in your residence or on a public road.

I feel pretty much the same way you do. I want to be left alone if I'm not breaking the law. But the law is what it is.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*Guess I misunderstood.....*



Levelwind said:


> I guess I miss your point. The highlighted portion means exactly what it says. If a GW wants to inspect your vehicle, bag, etc., in the field, he does not need to be able to explain why he thought you were breaking the law (as before this legislation), nor does he need your permission. He can go "fishing" simply because he reasonably believes you had been fishing or hunting. Subpara (d) describes limits on this authority. In short, he can't do it in your residence or on a public road.
> 
> I feel pretty much the same way you do. I want to be left alone if I'm not breaking the law. But the law is what it is.


I suppose I misunderstood your post. When you highlighted that part, I thought you were saying they could search you anywhere they wanted, as long as they suspected you were engaged in hunting or fishing.

I have a good friend here whose brother is a retired GW. My friend tells me his brother has said they can search anywhere, anytime they want. I just smile and keep my comments to myself. The friend is older than me, and I see no use in arguing with him.

We had a couple (man & wife) federal game wardens near my home in East TX. Never experienced it myself, but was told they snooped around folks outbuildings at night. With the laws in TX, I'm surprised they're still alive.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> I want to be left alone if I'm not breaking the law.


I want to be left alone either way!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have actually never failed to give a TP&W GW permission to search and probably won't unless I run up on a peerick. They've always been very decent around me and my clients. A U.S.F.W.S. guy, yeah, I'll tell them to get a warrant or leave me the hell alone in a heartbeat - and have. Experience has taught me to assume all Texas GWs are pretty good although I know some are jerks. Experience has taught me a Fed. is overwhelmingly predisposed to jerkism although I have know a couple who were great guys.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Where the hell are all you guys hunting that you're running in to game wardens all the time like that? In the last 25 years I've only ever seen a GW one time on a private lease and I think at the time that somebody called him out.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

This gw thread pops up every year. Funny stuff. I've only been stopped 1x during deer season. I was going down the road(at night) to get some more ice. Got lit up by the gw then about 3 locals pulled in with him. WTH???? got out of the truck and the gw said "Heck Bob he didn't do it, look at his hat" I just happened to have on my camo "Texas Game Wardens Association" cap which I was a member of at the time. I joined because I support them and forgot I had the cap on. Anyhow, seems someone got their deer stolen while it was hanging in another camp and my truck fit the description. I suggest some of you guys join the TGWA and purchase some merchandise to wear. LOL, and yes this was EAST TEXAS. The gw is welcome in our camp anytime.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> M16,sounds like you have several issues. If they have just cause or suspect you or anybody on your place doing wrong by the game and fish laws they do have the right to search without warrants. You need to accept that or stop by a regional office or call your warden and he can explain it to you. These guys that are GW are basically great guys. I have met one GW in Goliad County that leaned on the side of A hole but for the group of guys they are super. Put yourself in their shoes. Arrive at camp with out warning,hunters been drinking, catching people off guard that have guns that maybe or maybe not be legal and the situation could get a little tense,especially if he is by himself. As far as respect,they are taught that from day one. You should not have a problem with that. Being a little obnoxios may get you questioned a little more. You are right,it is your land,but that does not give you the right to do anything you please. If they suspect wrong doings behind locked gates they will cut and enter. I am sure this is the last resort.
> You project the image of being above the law and getting your way. Hopefully that is not the case. They have bracelets they can put on you and have radios for back up.
> You may want to rethink your stance on some of your thoughts because they can be matter of fact if you push them.
> Just my dos centavos.
> Rember"You catch more flies with honey that you do with salt water".


Actually they can come on my place without just cause or suspecting that something illegal is going on. But they can't search my house without a warrant unless I give them permission and I can assure you that won't happen. I don't have anything to hide but the constitutions says that I don't have to let them so I won't. Why put myself in their shoes. They should have known what the job entails. I have never heard of a game warden cutting a chain on a gate. Can somebody tell me when this has happened. I am a law abiding person and project the image of do your job within the law and there won't be a problem. Step outside the law and I will meet you toe to toe. The last person I would ask about the law is a police officer.

I have met the LaSalle county game warden where one of my ranches is located. He is a super nice guy. Almost too nice for the job. Most of the younger game wardens I have met are very professional. Most of the old "your guilty of something, I just haven't found out what yet" guys are retired. Good riddance.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

chapman53559 said:


> I got a warning for proof of sex and he gave me his card as proof of sex........


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> I do not care for the new law. I prefer to be left alone unless there is a "reasonable articulable suspicion" or "probable cause" that I have broken some law. I don't like them walking in to a goose spread when birds are decoying and standing there for thirty minutes during "prime time" checking every members plug, license, shell bag, etc. I don't want to hang around with them or sniff their holsters.
> 
> If you want to let cops into your house day or night, regardless of circumstances, or whether or not they have any reason to be there, feed them sandwiches and give them drinks, fine. It's coming. Hope you continue to enjoy it.


I hate when they do that. Also right while the dove are flying thick. I have just asked them to get down, I won't stop my hunt. 
I personally feel it is unconstitutional myself. That is too much power for anyone, I know that the regular cops will use GW's to circumvent the law, kind of BS IMO.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hal01 said:


> Bwahahahahaha


 Good catch. Set myself up there on that one.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*GW*

Love hate deal...

I love getting pulled over before I even go fishing and SEARCHED(oh, it's called inspected). Come on? ***?

Checking every dove field in houston area.

Walking into duck ponds and spreads because they can?

It's called search inspect because maybe you might doing something wrong. I don't mind too much because I don't break the rules but 
don't even check the illegal fisherman but stop the boaters?
Nothing is done about the nasty nudists on HI?

I think it's called profiling? Sorry just had to stir the pot a little cuz, I already see the NCIS that is on right now.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

This has been a very interesting thread to say the least (in a good way). I like to think that we all are on the same team here. Just remember when you have an encounter with a law enforcement officer that they all have the same mind set, "Prepare for the worst and hope for the best". They do this for a reason, so they can go home at the end of their shift safely. Remember the Game Warden killed in the line of duty in Garwood, Texas last year chasing the poacher ??? They have a dangerous job and don't get paid a lot for it. They are just like me and the rest of the men in my line of work (fireman), they enjoy what they do and do not imagine themselves doing anything else. 

FWIW


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*Well Said*



marksmu said:


> Personally Ive never gotten a ticket - been checked plenty of times, but Ive been legal every single time.
> 
> But the arguments against the abuse of authority by a Game Warden is simple.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I can tell you right now, a game warden can walk in your house first thing in the morning and taste the breakfast on your plate and there is not a dam thing you can do about it. If there is suspicion of something illegal no search warrant is required. Game wardens only have to suspect you might have male piranhas in your fish tank and they can walk in for a look. How do you think allot of drugs are discovered? A foreign plant that is not native born is all they need for a search. Texas Ranges do not have the jurisdiction that a game warden has. Game wardens can do what they want, where they want and when they want. It doesn't mean it is done all of the time but chances are, when you are in trouble with them, the research has been completed and these guys are just cleaning up. One thing they can not do is approach you with a weapon drawn. If they do, well, protect yourself first and ask questions later. Who is to say that they are not imposter's. But, they will let you know who they are way before you know what is going on.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Do we have any GW's on the board that would like to come out of the closet and let us all know how it really is??


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*What if all Wardens were overnight assigned to the INS?*

Can you imagine if INS agents could be as intrusive as game wardens: "Sir, you have an accent and your skin is a little off color....may I see your proof of citizenship please?"


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL !!! Now that's funny .....


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

M16 said:


> If the game warden wants to check any of my places he'll just have to walk. I don't give out keys to anybody. They are not any more powerful then any other peace officer and they can't search your house without a warrant.


Correction .. Federal game warden DOES NOT need your permission or a search warrant..to look anywhere home, vehicle etc... been there done that got the t-shirt ...


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

troutphishin said:


> sad thing is the wardens can be the worst poachers of all.


Boy if that isn't a backwards *** East Texas ******* statement! What an idiot!


----------



## banana boat ed (Sep 23, 2009)

*power*



M16 said:


> If the game warden wants to check any of my places he'll just have to walk. I don't give out keys to anybody. They are not any more powerful then any other peace officer and they can't search your house without a warrant.


The game warden has more power than all other law enforcement officers. As long as you have a refridgerator, or a cooler, he has the power to enter your property without a warrant! Other law enforcement officers sometimes use gamewardens in drug bust, just for that reason.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I have been on the lease I am on for 15 years now. Have yet to have a warden come to our camp. 

Now dove hunting and duck hunting are another story. They are not affraid to come out to your spread in the marsh, at sunrise, in there airboat to check ya out. Have never been cited, and never plan on it as well.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

srmtphillips said:


> Boy if that isn't a backwards *** East Texas ******* statement! What an idiot!


actually it happened in west tx. I have no problem with game wardens and had a great relationship with the one at the ranch we just sold. I don't mind being checked on the water, nor do I mind them showing up at the house or in the field. I like it actually and feel it is necessary...if you aren't doing anything wrong, then it should'nt be a problem.

I was just stating its sad that there are a couple bad apples in the bunch just like anything else.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

troutphishin said:


> actually it happened in west tx. I have no problem with game wardens and had a great relationship with the one at the ranch we just sold. I don't mind being checked on the water, nor do I mind them showing up at the house or in the field. I like it actually and feel it is necessary...if you aren't doing anything wrong, then it should'nt be a problem.
> 
> I was just stating its sad that there are a couple bad apples in the bunch just like anything else.


I grew up in West Texas and my father in law was agame warden for 35 years - those are rumors usually started by road hunters. Unless you can name a specific incident and names I still say that is a BS statement!


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

M16 said:


> Actually they can come on my place without just cause or suspecting that something illegal is going on. But they can't search my house without a warrant unless I give them permission and I can assure you that won't happen. I don't have anything to hide but the constitutions says that I don't have to let them so I won't. Why put myself in their shoes. They should have known what the job entails. I have never heard of a game warden cutting a chain on a gate. Can somebody tell me when this has happened. I am a law abiding person and project the image of do your job within the law and there won't be a problem. Step outside the law and I will meet you toe to toe. The last person I would ask about the law is a police officer.
> 
> I have met the LaSalle county game warden where one of my ranches is located. He is a super nice guy. Almost too nice for the job. Most of the younger game wardens I have met are very professional. Most of the old "your guilty of something, I just haven't found out what yet" guys are retired. Good riddance.


M16,You sound like you are a spoiled brat that thinks he knows all. So far you have proven that you know nothing when it comes to GW and the law. I would love to be around when you and the GW meet. If you project the arrogancy toward him like you do on this board,things could and probably get real rough for you. To satisfy your ignorance about what a GW can and cannot do,you best find someone that can explain it to you. Because the stance you are taking by thinking you know everything will surely result in matters you have NO control over. And by the way you project yourself, you would not like it when they do their job. The best advice anybody can give you is to make sure you are right,and then diplomaticly try and work things out if you are approached.
Sure am glad I am not associated with people that project themselves the way you do. Would love to be in camp when you are approached!! Could get real interesting and expensive.
Happy hunting and try to work on your attitude. Sure could be benefical.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

srmtphillips said:


> I grew up in West Texas and my father in law was agame warden for 35 years - those are rumors usually started by road hunters. Unless you can name a specific incident and names I still say that is a BS statement!


believe what you want, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

A good lawyer explained it to me this way:

If the gate is locked and the property is posted, a game warden may enter the premises IF
a. The property is leased for hunting
b. He has a reason to believe that a game law is being broken.

So, if the property is not leased, and, there is no hunting being conducted, they are indeed trespassing if they enter your premises, if you can prove they did so without a reason to believe a game law is being broken.

Kinda confusing, but, they need a reason to come in.

I see that some have posted that the law has changed, so, this is probably not the case now. I doubt it if they can enter and search your premises without a warrant even if the law seems to allow it....


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

I have never been issued a ticket or even a warning by a game warden. I am always courteous and they are too. There was one circumstance that did leave a real bad taste in my mouth, though. Me and my fishing buddy had been fishing dollar point at night. We launched on the levee in TX City. We came in around 2am. It was very dark - the light was out at the ramp. We had maybe 15 trout. I had just put the boat on the trailer, and was pulled out. Jumped out of the boat, tied the bow down, got the straps out of the back seat, turned around and someone was literally in my boat going through all of my boxes. I couldn't even tell he was a warden at first - it was so dark. Me or my buddy never saw him walk up. He never introduced himself or anything. We didn't have anything to hide - but I was not as courteous to him as I usually am - he in my opinion was a ***** for doing that. I know they have a tough job to do, and I am thankful they do it - but common courtesy with me does go a long way. That was the only time I felt that way about a Game Warden - most are awesome guys/gals.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> I see that some have posted that the law has changed, so, this is probably not the case now. I doubt it if they can enter and search your premises without a warrant even if the law seems to allow it....


Yes, it has changed. And they CAN and WILL and DO enter any properties where fish or wildlife (property of the State of Tx) are known to range, with or without owners permission or a warrant.

Game wardens and Federal Conservation officers have no exceptional powers of search and seizure of a residence as far as obtaining either a warrant or permission is concerned. I'm talking about your home, not a camp or a hotel room.

I do believe there is an allowance for hot pursuit,but that's available to all LEOs.

There IS however, some advantage in having a GW in on a residence search and I THINK it has to do with the admissability evidence of crimes which are found but not listed on the warrant. I think somehow the GW's authourity is less tightly defined in those cases than other LEOs, due to the nature of their work, and this sometimes results in a case being made that other wise would have been thrown out for illegally gathered evidence. Maybe an atty or a LEO could chime in on this.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I can say this, by the time a game warden comes to your house for a search chances are you have been scoped out, the proof has been gathered, paperwork is completed and you are going to jail. They will not pay you a visit without a reason. But I promise you, when you are singled out and his mission has been ordered you best move to the side say yes sir, no sir, thank you sir and as always, THANK YOU SIR FOR DOING YOUR JOB, BE SAFE AND INVITE HIM BACK FOR COFEE ON GOOD TERMS. He can and will make your life miserable. All he needs to see is the bulge in your pants from behind after you chet you pants and it is considered probable cause. Think I am lying, try it. LOL! If anything, all he has do do is smell something rotten and you my friend will see tax money spent for a good cause. LOL!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Woodlandsboy you are delusional. I have and probably will again refused permission to USFWS C.O.s to search. Not because I had anything to hide, frankly, because I didn't like their attitude. Haven't crapped myself yet, am not about to over some possum cop. I think you're "projecting". 

Our freedoms, not the least of which is our guaranteed freedom from unreasonable search and seizure, are sometimes inconvenient for our law enforcement personnel, and a few of them would try to intimidate us out of standing up for them. I take them seriously. 

You're right about one thing. I have no idea where the idea came from that GW's don't need search warrants to enter your home, but the fact is when they come knocking they will almost 100% of the time have the warrant in hand, so it's almost a moot point. 

If you want to prostrate yourself in front of anybody with a badge, kiss their butt, and do as you're told no matter what, then you do that. 
I know the law, know my constitutional rights, and have never refused to cooperate with a legitimate request from law enforcement. I've never had a violation more serious than a traffic ticket and honestly can't remember the last one of those I had. I'll treat any LEO with respect until and unless he or she proves unworthy of it and I will expect the same from them.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I just remembered something that proves a game warden cannot enter your home and look for evidence without a warrant.

I have a friend that got caught up in a Shark disposal dispute. The Wardens wanted to enter his house and look at the Jaws he supposadly had. He told them no and asked for a warrant. The said ok and left.. (maybe not that simply, because they weren't too happy about not being invited in, if he had done nothing wrong.)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Why not go to the source:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/general/penalties/

*INSPECTION AUTHORITY:* A game warden who observes a person engaged in an activity governed by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Code or reasonably believes that a person is or has been engaged in such an activity may inspect: 

any license, permit, tag, or other document issued by the department and required by the Texas Parks and Wildife Code of a person hunting or catching wildlife resources;
any device that may be used to hunt or catch a wildlife resource;
any wildlife resource in the person's possession; and
the contents of any container or receptacle that is commonly used to store or conceal a wildlife resource.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

troutphishin said:


> believe what you want, doesn't matter to me.


Obviously you can't back it up - a one time(maybe) incident or a rumor doesn't back your statement that GW's can be the worst poachers of all. And no - I don't believe your immature statement to group all GW's in that category. Again - your argument is BS!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*Here's a link...*

This is the real stuff here. From some of those posts, I'm not sure some of you will understand what you read though. Levelwind explained everything very well. But here is the code: http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PW/htm/PW.12.htm


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

If and when the GW's come around, I have never had issue with them wanting to look into or through anything we have there. We follow the law and if we're out in the boonies somewhere way the heck off the beaten path, I have been around enough to know they didn't simply go out for an afternoon drive and somehow decided that this dirt track looks like the one we need to head down. 

I have been with them watching dove hunters over a baited field from 2 miles off, all the while sipping ice tea and taking pictures of the whole thing. Then after a short chat they loaded up and headed off down the two track road to do their jobs. 

I have also been on the receiving end of a similar incident when they came all the way across the lake to the bot directly in front of me and ask him about the fish he just boxed, then proceeded to write him a citation and them come check me out while they were there. 

As far as when and where they will arrive and do what they do, I have no issues with it. I comply to what I feel is best for me at the time. If it is 3 in the morning like it has been before, I simply ask them why they are there and if they ask to come in I ask for the paper work. If none is presented I tell them they can look all they want outside and come back the next morning with the papers and look all they want. 

I have never had one get riled up or disrespectful with me personally, but have seen the nice looking blond GW who used to work along TX City and the piers in Galveston get upset and do her job with passion. 
She borrowed my pen one night at 91'st street pier and when she gave it back it hardly would write. I asked if she left enough ink for my tag, and she said if not she would be waiting when I got off the pier with one that I could finish with. That was at 1in the morning and at 7 when she let me borrow her's to finish filling out my red fish tag. 

I have a great deal of respect for them and any other LEO who show professionalism in their work. But I have no tolerance for an A hole, of any persuasion.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Bone Pile said:


> M16,You sound like you are a spoiled brat that thinks he knows all. So far you have proven that you know nothing when it comes to GW and the law. I would love to be around when you and the GW meet. If you project the arrogancy toward him like you do on this board,things could and probably get real rough for you. To satisfy your ignorance about what a GW can and cannot do,you best find someone that can explain it to you. Because the stance you are taking by thinking you know everything will surely result in matters you have NO control over. And by the way you project yourself, you would not like it when they do their job. The best advice anybody can give you is to make sure you are right,and then diplomaticly try and work things out if you are approached.
> Sure am glad I am not associated with people that project themselves the way you do. Would love to be in camp when you are approached!! Could get real interesting and expensive.
> Happy hunting and try to work on your attitude. Sure could be benefical.


You got me pegged. I grew up a spoiled brat on a farm without two nickels to rub together. I hunted and fished nearly every day of my life until graduating from high school. That's about a spoiled as you can get. I'm probably one of the few on this board that actually had to hunt to eat at times.

I've been checked by game wardens numerous times and only had problems twice. Once when I was fishing down on my ranch at the coast. Two game wardens came blasting in on their boat right across my lines which ticked my off. I let them know my displeasure and if it ever happened again their Captain would get a call.

The next time I was getting checked while bar-b-queing for some of my friends dove hunting. The game warden asked for my hunting license. I told him he could see it but I was cooking and not hunting. I handed him my lifetime license card. He pulled his pocket knife out and acted like he was going to cut it in half. A friend standing on the side told him "I wouldn't do that if I were you." All he needed to do was put a nick in it and I would have done my best re-arrange his teeth. When he asked to see my shotgun I told him it was in my truck but since I wasn't hunting I didn't have to have a plug in it. He told me if it didn't have a plug I was getting a ticket. I told him start writing then as I opened the door and handed him my over and under.

But thanks for your concern. Most of the game wardens on patrol now are well trained professionals. The old school aholes are either retired or dead. So I doubt if I'll have to use my arrogance anytime in the future. But I stand ready to defend our constitutional rights, both yours and mine.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

M16 said:


> You got me pegged. I grew up a spoiled brat on a farm without two nickels to rub together. I hunted and fished nearly every day of my life until graduating from high school. That's about a spoiled as you can get. I'm probably one of the few on this board that actually had to hunt to eat at times.
> 
> I've been checked by game wardens numerous times and only had problems twice. Once when I was fishing down on my ranch at the coast. Two game wardens came blasting in on their boat right across my lines which ticked my off. I let them know my displeasure and if it ever happened again their Captain would get a call.
> 
> ...


 I would hunt with ya.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

During Dove season, we had a little visit by the game wardens. State and Federal driving together. The gate was only being held by a rope. They parked at the gate and walked in about 1/2 mile to check us. They asked permission to look in our coolers also. They we're very nice, but that state GW told me three times that I could'nt help anybody else get their limit since I already had mine. I was getting a little ticked, I really felt like running my mouth, but of course that would get me nowhere!!


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

woodlandsboy said:


> I can tell you right now, a game warden can walk in your house first thing in the morning and taste the breakfast on your plate and there is not a dam thing you can do about it. If there is suspicion of something illegal no search warrant is required. Game wardens can do what they want, where they want and when they want.


Well you might let him get away with anything in your house but I will guarantee you one thing... If a game warden ever came in my house and started eating my breakfast, I would darn well make him wash the dishes afterward. And dry them too. It would only be the right thing to do whether he has the authority or no authority. :rotfl:

Come on now... what's right is right.

Tight Lines


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Love hate deal...
> 
> I love getting pulled over before I even go fishing and SEARCHED(oh, it's called inspected). Come on? ***?
> 
> ...


Nudists on HI? Yeehaw! :cheers:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Brassnadz said:


> Nudists on HI? Yeehaw! :cheers:


Ain't been there, have ya? Hint - don't make a special trip.


----------

